
How to Power Your Creative Work with Machine Learning [audio] - nonoesp
https://gettingsimple.com/cristobal-valenzuela
======
nonoesp
Episode video teaser on YouTube
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wquuGVaJI4c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wquuGVaJI4c)

